# Quedamos a su disposición para cualquier consulta.



## Domtom

-
Quedamos a su disposición para cualquier consulta.

Contexto:
 
Hacia el final de una carta de una asociación nuditista dirigida al alcalde de la ciudad, en la cual le informa de los derechos por cuyo reconocimiento pleno luchan, y de la situación actual de su mayor o menor reconocimiento práctico en los espacios públicos pertenecientes a su término municipal.

Mis intentos:

Nous sommes à votre disposition pour tous renseignements.

Nous sommes à votre disposition pour tous renseignements complémentaires.

Nous sommes à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire.

Nous sommes à votre disposition pour toute information supplémentaire.

Nous sommes à votre disposition pour tout complément d’informations.


Creo que las mejores son las dos primeras, y más en concreto la primera, ¿no? ¿Alguna aún mejor que se me haya escapado?

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## lillaspana

Me parecen más corrientes las tres primeras.
Existe también: nous restons à votre disposition pour tout renseignement (complémentaire).
Para cambiar un poco, existe la variante "à votre entière disposition".

De verdad, no creo que haya una mejor que otra, es una cuestión de elección. Me parece que son variantes de la misma cosa, con frecuencia idéntica.


----------



## josepbadalona

Escribe en tu buscador la fórmula en negrita siguiente, conseguirás esta frase y muchas más que te permiten agregar a lo que quieres la debida fórmula de cortesía...

*Restant à votre disposition pour* toute information complémentaire, je vous prie de recevoir, «xxxx», nos sincères. salutations.


----------



## Domtom

-


josepbadalona said:


> Escribe en tu buscador la fórmula (...) siguiente, conseguirás esta frase y muchas más


 
Y encerrado entre comillas. Es un truco para que el buscador no te separe las palabras.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Villaves

Nueva pregunta
​
Bonjour!!
Me podríais ayudar con esta traducción?
Estoy a vuestra entera disposición para cualquier consulta, idea o consulta que tengáis.
Lo he traducido así, pero me suena un poco raro: je suis à votre entière disposition pour n'importe quelle consultation, idée ou problème

Merci!!


----------



## Villaves

Perdón, me temo que he duplicado la consulta. Acabo de encontrar la respuesta en la entrada: "quedamos a su disposición para cualquier consulta"
Merci!!


----------



## Paquita

Te propongo "pour toute consultation" o "toute autre consultation" 

Lo que  me suena un poco raro es la palabra "consultation". ¿No te valdría "information" o "renseignement"? ...

Depende del contexo (lo de siempre ...)


----------



## Villaves

Muchas gracias. Al final he utilizado renseignement, que queda mucho mejor.
Merci!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A mí también me parece bien *renseignement*.

Solo quería hacer un apunte personal.

En las cartas de oferta de servicios, de presentación de ofertas o proyectos, el proveedor debe dejar bien claro su deseo de vender lo que ofrece. En eso estoy de acuerdo. Pese a ello, creo que hay que evitar cualquier entonación que pueda confundir voluntad y afán de vender con servilismo: el cliente, por muy sensible que sea a las alabanzas, puede inconscientemente reaccionar en contra.

Por eso, yo diría:

*Je suis à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire.* 


Como ves, *Villaves*, he suprimido lo de _*entière* disposition_ y lo de _*n'importe quel* renseignement._ 

(por cierto: en español haría lo mismo)


----------



## Villaves

Muchas gracias, Víctor.
Es una carta para los trabajadores de la empresa y no para clientes externos pero tienes razón en que puede quedar demasiado servil, estaba haciendo un copia pega demasiado literal del castellano
Merci!




Víctor Pérez said:


> A mí también me parece bien *renseignement*.
> 
> Solo quería hacer un apunte personal.
> 
> En las cartas de oferta de servicios, de presentación de ofertas o proyectos, el proveedor debe dejar bien claro su deseo de vender lo que ofrece. En eso estoy de acuerdo. Pese a ello, creo que hay que evitar cualquier entonación que pueda confundir voluntad y afán de vender con servilismo: el cliente, por muy sensible que sea a las alabanzas, puede inconscientemente reaccionar en contra.
> 
> Por eso, yo diría:
> 
> *Je suis à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire.*
> 
> 
> Como ves, *Villaves*, he suprimido lo de _*entière* disposition_ y lo de _*n'importe quel* renseignement._
> 
> (por cierto: en español haría lo mismo)


----------



## Keiria

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Sé que hay otros foros donde ya se ha hablado sobre "n'importe quoi" pero no he encontrado en ninguno si es una expresión informal o neutra. Estoy intentando traducir "Estoy a su disposición por cualquier otra cosa que necesite saber". Yo lo traduciría como "Je suis a votre disposition pour n'importe quoi vous avez besoin de savoir", pero no me acaba de convencer, tal vez queda demasiado informal. Tampoco no se si da la idea de "cualquier *otra* cosa".


----------



## Paquita

Je suis à votre disposition *pour tout autre* renseignement (que vous jugeriez bon de me demander)


----------



## sibhor

Hola!
Está en una carta de presentación?
Pensaba en: "Je me tiens à votre entière disposition pour tous renseignements complémentaires."
Pero espera otras opiniones, que existen numerosas formulaciones...
Sibhor


----------



## Keiria

No es una carta de presentación, es la respuesta a un correo electrónico donde se me pedía cierta información.


----------



## sibhor

Otras ideas...
--> Je reste à votre disposition pour de plus amples informations (me concernant).
--> Je reste à votre disposition pour tout complément d'information.
--> Je reste à votre disposition.


----------



## Keiria

Muchas gracias por todas las opciones! 
Al final he optado por "Je suis à votre disposition pour tous renseignements complémentaires" Una mezcla de opciones más cercana a lo que quería decir y a mi nivel (estilo) de francés.


----------



## duna888

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola,

Necesito traducir esta frase formal.

_"Para cualquier aclaración no duden en contactarme"_



muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda !!

duna


----------



## euphrosyne

Hola Duna
Lo puedes tradicir literalmente.


----------



## duna888

como ?

pour une aclairsiment ne doutée pas à me contacter.

Se trata de una carta formal, no me acaba de gustar esta traducción, tiene que haber algo más formal no ?

alguien puede ayudarme ??

muchas gracias

duna


----------



## Keiria

Hola Duna, a ver si puedo ayudarte. Yo tal vez escribiría algo así:
Je suis à votre disposition pour tout renseignement.


----------



## poupounette

duna888 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Necesito traducir esta frase formal.
> 
> _"Para cualquier aclaración no duden en contactarme"_
> 
> 
> 
> muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda !!
> 
> duna



"Pour tout autre renseignement, n'hésitez pas à me contacter"


----------



## duna888

Muchas gracias poupounette y Keiria!
Me habeis sido de gran ayuda.

duna


----------



## caroline22

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola,

estoy buscando una traducion de las palabras siguientes "pour toute information supplementaire veuillez nous consulter".

¿Para información adicionales gracias de consultarnos?


----------



## Conchita57

_Para cualquier información adicional, no dude(n) en consultarnos._


----------



## caroline22

muchas gracias Conchita57 ;-)

gracias a todos


----------



## deepblue

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola!

Cómo traducir "de cualquier otro orden"? De tout/quiconque d'autre ordre?/d’un bien autre ordre?

Merci!


----------



## Domtom

deepblue said:


> "de cualquier otro orden"? De tout/quiconque d'autre ordre?/d’un bien autre ordre?


 
de tout autre ordre


----------



## deepblue

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## pattileo

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola, estoy escribiendo una carta en francès y quiero traducir lo siguiente:
"Estoy disponible para brindar cualquier informacion que fuera necesaria" de la forma mas cierta y formal posible. 

Gracias!!!


----------



## Magius

Hola Pattileo!

Seguro que en el foro hay gente que lo hace mucho mejor que yo, pero dado que no ha habido sugerencias, yo te hago una, a ver si te gusta:

"Je suis disponible pour fournir toute information néccesaire"

pero te aconsejo también que esperes más respuestas. Seguro que las habrá mejores 

Un saludo Pattileo!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Seguro que en el foro hay gente que lo hace mucho mejor que yo, pero dado que no ha habido sugerencias, yo te hago una, a ver si te gusta:"Je suis disponible pour fournir toute information *nécessaire*" pero te aconsejo también que esperes más respuestas. Seguro que las habrá mejores


Hola:
¡No creas, no está tan mal!
Brindar corresponde a "offrir" http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/brindar pero aquí queda mejor "fournir".

Una possible traducción: "*je me tiens à votre disposition pour vous fournir toute information complémentaire ..."*


----------



## pattileo

Ah..las dos me parecen correctas.. Muchas gracias!!!

Patri


----------



## Varenka

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Bonjour/Buenas Días,

Quiero preguntar como se dice en francés "cualquier" en el contexto siguiente:
"tengo que informarle sobre cualquier modificación que hago en el programa"

Mi intento:
"je dois vous informer de *n'importe quelle* modification que je fais au plan/au programme"

o
"..*modification quelconque*..."

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Sanja1

Hola:

"Je dois vous informer de *toute* modification que j'effectuerai dans le programme"


----------



## Oddworld

Entonces, ¿"cualquier(a)" se traduce en francés como "tout(e)", o en función del contexto puede adquirir otros significados?
Por ejemplo: ¿"Para evitar cualquier riesgo" sería "Pour éviter tout risque"?.


----------



## Paquita

Oddworld said:


> Entonces, ¿"cualquier(a)" se traduce en francés como "tout(e)", o en función del contexto puede adquirir otros significados?
> Por ejemplo: ¿"Para evitar cualquier riesgo" sería "Pour éviter tout risque"?.



pour éviter tout risque 

Para los demás significados, consulta los hilos ya existentes:
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/cualquier

Verás otros ejemplos en los que "tout" no cuadra.


----------



## Oddworld

Ok gracias Paquit& por la aclaración.


----------



## xyspy

Hola a todos,

Para terminar una carta general a clientes: "Cualquier consulta de desee formularnos será inmediatamente atendida por nuestro responsable comercial"

He pensado en : Pour tout renseignement complémentaie, notre responsable commercial sera ravi de vous répondre...

Pero es que todo me suena mal ya...

¿Alguna ayuda?
¡Gracias!

Xys.


----------



## Cécile12

Hola xyspy,

Le propongo : " Pour tout renseignement complémentaire,  notre responsable commercial reste/ se tient à votre entière disposition. "

Espero que le ayude.

Saludos


----------



## xyspy

Perfecto, mil gracias!


----------

